# ION und MPIRE Gewichte und Partslisten



## John McLeash (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe Freunde des Geländeradsports,

ich möchte einen Thread starten in dem nur Gewichte und Partlisten zu den Nicolai DH Bikes reinkommen.

!!!FRAGEN BITTE IN DEN ANDEREN THREADS STELLEN!!!


----------



## xMARTINx (23. Juni 2009)

sehr cool.werd meins am we wiegen,letztes mal waren es noch noch 19,3,mit neuer gabel,neuer kefü,neuem ritzel,schalthebel+schaltwerk,lenker und vorbau sollte es bei 18,6 rum liegen,hoffe ich jedenfalls...

so siehts jetzt aktuell aus,neuer lenker kommt noch und dann hänge ich es mal an die waage und mach ne partliste






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Juni 2009)

So hier mal meins.
Konnte es zusammengebaut noch nicht wiegen, da die Hängewaage rumspinnt.
die Gewichte in der Part liste sind einzeln nach gewogen außer das Gewicht von rahmen Dämpfer. daher kann es sich noch leicht ändern.
Ne Titan Feder kommt dann Ende des Jahres, dann kommen noch ein paar Gramm runter.


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Juni 2009)

So hier noch mal im Anhang die Partliste. Gewicht durch einzeln wiegen 17.2KG +/-


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Juni 2009)

So eben mit digitaler Waage gewogen 17,71KG
da nur noch die feder in Titan getauscht wird und evtl ne leichtere Kette
würde das Endgewicht dann bei 17,3Kg liegen.


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Juli 2009)

also meins wiegt 18,84...

rahmen: nicolai ion st 08 nr.8 in british racing green
dämpfer:roch shox vivid 5.1 mit 550er feder
gabel:rock shox boxxer team 2010
steuersatz:chris king
vorbau:truvativ holzfeller direct mount
lenker:reverse xxl fli bar
griffe:ergon
schalthebel+schaltwerk:sram x9
kette:sram
ritzel:sram x7
kurbel+innenlager:shimano saint
kettenführung:e.13 lg1+
pedalle:crankbrothers 50/50xx
sattelstütze:thomson
sattel:specialized toupe
felgen:dt swiss ex 1750
nabe vorne:marzocchi
nabe hinten:bontrager king earl carbon
speichen:dt swiss
bremsen:shimano saint
reifen:maxxis minion 2,5,bald high roller 2,35
schläuche:schwalbe


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Juli 2009)

Nr.8 deine Rahmen Nummer?


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Juli 2009)

jap


----------



## Rockcity Roller (10. Juli 2009)

in folgendem aufbau grade 18,15kg

rahmen: nicolai ion st 09 in jägermeister orange L
dämpfer:fox dhx 4.0 500er feder
gabel:rock shox boxxer world cup 08
steuersatz:acros ah07 DH
vorbau:funn rsx light
lenker:truvativ holzfeller world cup
griffe:nc-17 take control
schalthebel+schaltwerk:XT
kette:XT
ritzel:ultegra 12-27
kurbel+innenlager:shimano saint
kettenführung:e.13 lg1+
pedalle:nc-17 sudpin III s-pro
sattelstütze:truvativ team
sattel:nc-17 CC ti
felgen:mavic ex729
nabe vorne:hope pro2
nabe hinten:hope pro2
speichen:dt swiss
bremsen:avid code 203/203
reifen:VR: minion DHF 2,5 42a  HR: minion DHR 2,5 60a
schläuche:schwalbe mtb 

demnächst muss ne neue HR felge her, wahrscheinlich ex721, dann vorne noch nen leichteren schlauch rein, dann sinds ziemlich genau 18kg

reicht


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juli 2009)

dann noch ne titanfeder, juicy-griffe und und dura-ace kassette udn du bist bei unter 18


----------



## Rockcity Roller (10. Juli 2009)

titanfeder, nee zu teuer. 
juicy griffe??? wasn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hankpank (10. Juli 2009)

juicy hebel an die code schrauben meint er


----------



## Rockcity Roller (10. Juli 2009)

ahsooo.... naja okay, ich lass die bremse wie sie is. 18kg  geht völlig klar find ich. leichter is ja immer schöner, aber obs das wirklich noch so viel bringt? 

gruß rainer


----------



## MaW:) (22. Juli 2009)

Rahmen: ION-ST s mit Extra Love und Crud Catcher Montagelöcher
Gabel: 07er 888RC²X (mit 2,7N Federn, 5er Öl in der RC²Seite)
Steuersatz:	Chris King Steel Set
Lenker&Vorbau: Tioga 286
Griffe: ODI Rogue Lock-On
Dämpfer: BOS S**Toy
Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller OCT
Tretlager: Howitzer Team
Kettenblatt: Race Face 44er DH Ring 
Kefü: Truvativ Team
Petaln: Brave Rippah
Kette: Sram 991 Cross Step
Kasette: Sram RR  PG970 11-21
LRS: Selfmade: DTSwiss Hügi 440, Alpine III, Sapin Hexagonal Nippel und Mavic EX729
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR 210/190mm SL-scheiben und Jagwire Leitungskit
Bereifung: V: Maxxis Mobster 2.7   H:Maxxis Highroller Semi Slick 2.35 2Ply ST-Mischung
Schläuche: Schwalbe 13F
Felgenband: Schwalbe zum Kleben
Schaltung: Shimano Saint09 und Jagwire L3-System
Sattelklemme: Hope ss
Sattelstange: KCNC Ti Pro Lite Scandium
Sattel: Tioga
Fender: Crud Catcher

Gewicht:19,21kg


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Juli 2009)

und wie biste mit dem bos zu frieden?


----------



## MaW:) (22. Juli 2009)

Z.Z. läuft er, nur das die Zugstufe etwas zu schnell ist...habe sie fast zugedreht.
Habe jetzt aber auch meine Gabel neu gemacht, dadurch  muss ich noch mal das Setup umändern.


----------



## flat-liner-89 (11. August 2009)

@ MAW
Warum nur hast du einen semislick hinten drauf?! Straßen DH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (12. August 2009)

hab ihn auch, auf Gewissen strecken, Thale oder Solling in die ganz Praktisch, weniger Rollwiederstand und guter Grip


----------



## MaW:) (12. August 2009)

flat-liner-89 schrieb:


> @ MAW
> Warum nur hast du einen semislick hinten drauf?! Straßen DH?




Weil ich mitbekommen habe das sich Flachprofilreifen auf unseren Berg sehr gut machen, nur hat ein Conti Petrol Pro kein Durchschlagsschutz und nicht so guten Kurvengrip. Hauptgrund die bessere Beschleunigung, was man bei einem 44KB deutlich spürt


----------



## Rockcity Roller (28. August 2009)

rahmen: nicolai ion st 09 in jägermeister orange L
dämpfer:fox dhx 4.0 450er feder
gabel:rock shox boxxer world cup 08
steuersatz:acros ah07 DH
vorbau:funn rsx light
lenker:truvativ holzfeller world cup
griffe:nc-17 take control
schalthebel+schaltwerk:XT
kette:XT
ritzel:ultegra 12-27
kurbel+innenlager:shimano saint
kettenführung:e.13 lg1+
pedale:nc-17 sudpin III s-pro
sattelstütze:truvativ team
sattel:nc-17 CC ti
felgen:HR mavic EX721, VR mavic EX729
nabe vorne:hope pro2
nabe hinten:hope pro2
speichen:dt swiss
bremsen:avid code 203/203
reifen:VR: minion DHF 2,5 42a HR: minion DHR 2,5 60a
schläuche:schwalbe mtb 

18,0kg

mit hometrail-bereifung (muddy mary FR 2,35): 17,1kg


----------



## WODAN (30. November 2009)

Hi,
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir für 2010 noch ein ION zu holen, das EVO bleibt aber Nr.1 im Stall 
Ehrlich gesagt bin ich nach fast 5 Jahren auf G-Boxx aber auf das Kettengerassel nicht scharf. Das ION G-Boxx gefällt mir aber absolut nicht.

Daher mein Plan ein 11-21 Ritzel mit RR Schaltwerk und eine E13 Kettenführung. 
Wie schaut diese Kombo in der Praxis aus?

Gruß


----------



## kroiterfee (30. November 2009)

läuft.


----------



## MaW:) (30. November 2009)

Wenn du oben meine Daten vom ION ansiehst, kann ich dir diese Kombo nur empfehlen, da das Saint Schaltwerk noch etwas mehr Spannung hat als ein Rennradschaltwerk

E13 Kefü wird auch keine schlechte wahl sein.


----------



## WODAN (8. Januar 2010)

Welchen Kettenführungsstd. hat denn das ION?

ISCG alt oder ISCG 05?


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2010)

alt.


----------



## WODAN (9. Januar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> alt.



Besten Dank!


----------



## WODAN (21. Februar 2010)

Moin,
so laut Rechnungen bin ich auf dem Blatt Papier bei knapp 17,5kg und es gibt immer noch genügend Potenzial nach unten. Also real wahrscheinlich knapp unter 18kg.
Laufradsatz wird dann noch getauscht und eventuell tubeless (???). Ansonsten paßt es soweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (21. Februar 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> so laut Rechnungen bin ich auf dem Blatt Papier bei knapp 17,5kg und es gibt immer noch genügend Potenzial nach unten. Also real wahrscheinlich knapp unter 18kg.



müsste auf jeden fall gut unter 18 rauskommen. 
meins wiegt exakt 18kg und ich hab L mit pulver drauf, und hier und da n paar schwerere teile. also freuen


----------



## WODAN (21. Februar 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> müsste auf jeden fall gut unter 18 rauskommen.
> meins wiegt exakt 18kg und ich hab L mit pulver drauf, und hier und da n paar schwerere teile. also freuen



Ich bin gespannt 
Besonderst wie es sich gegen das Evo mit knapp 2 kg mehr schlägt.


----------



## WODAN (13. März 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> so laut Rechnungen bin ich auf dem Blatt Papier bei knapp 17,5kg und es gibt immer noch genügend Potenzial nach unten. Also real wahrscheinlich knapp unter 18kg.
> Laufradsatz wird dann noch getauscht und eventuell tubeless (???). Ansonsten paßt es soweit



So, laut meiner billigen digitalen Fischwaage hat es aufgebaut 17,54kg.
Mit sehr viel Potential nach unten (Hinterrad, Reifen, Schläuche, Titanfeder).


----------



## John McLeash (3. November 2010)

Hallo Männer,

wer hatte denn schonmal das nackte ION an der Waage?
Also der Rahmen alleine ohne Dämpfer.

Mich würde das genaue Gewicht interessieren.

Danke


----------

